# Cobb Co ?



## GaFlyGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

Just wondering if there is anywhere in Cobb to hunt ? Know it's how only.


----------



## kiltman (Jul 4, 2016)

no, not unless you find a private land owner that will let you hunt.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 5, 2016)

There are only 2 large pieces of land in east Cobb and neither one of the owners would allow anyone to hunt them. Try finding something in West Cobb or try Paulding WMA.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 5, 2016)

Does anyone know the mega million lottery numbers for tonight?


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 5, 2016)

PappyHoel said:


> Does anyone know the mega million lottery numbers for tonight?



prolly about the same odds, winning the lottery and finding Cobb property to hunt..


----------



## GaFlyGuy (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks guys, the pipeline up the road from me is always full of deer but I assume that a no no. I'm a member of a club in Macon so I'm good to go. Just wouldn't have minded a place to hit when a chance alowed .


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 6, 2016)

GaFlyGuy said:


> Thanks guys, the pipeline up the road from me is always full of deer but I assume that a no no. I'm a member of a club in Macon so I'm good to go. Just wouldn't have minded a place to hit when a chance alowed .



You can try the old fashioned method that some members on here have done.  Write a letter to the land owners by looking at the tax records.  You can find it online.  Members on here have posted about their success in sending out letters and meeting the land owners.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jul 7, 2016)

GaFlyGuy said:


> Thanks guys, the pipeline up the road from me is always full of deer but I assume that a no no. I'm a member of a club in Macon so I'm good to go. Just wouldn't have minded a place to hit when a chance alowed .



Pipeline is a no-no. No written permission = no hunting.


----------

